# pogona henrylawsoni natural environment



## rankins (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi i live in the UK and have some rankins and i wanna make them a natural viv but cant really find much info on their natural environment or pictures of them in the wild. so just wondered if anyone could post some pics of them in the wild and maybe some info on how to make it look natural as possible. i beleve their from the mitchell grass plains gueensland is that right ? and i wanned to add a water fall but this would increase the humidity but ive heard differnt things of differnt people over hear, 1 saying they need really low humidty and others sayin in the wild they have some humidty any help would be great.. cheers


----------



## damian83 (Aug 13, 2012)

There gonna be from an arid rocky land 
Pogona henrylawsoni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I have had the pleasure of meeting Richard w wells who named them Henry lawsoni , there was court cases and everything as they said he was wrong, them someone else named them a year later, so they have two names


----------



## geckodan (Aug 13, 2012)

That wiki entry is just sad and mostlly wrong. There is no dispute on naming - rankins and brevis are gone for good. P. henrylawsoni is the accepted name and Blacksoil bearded dragon is the preferred common name (to avoid confusion between pygmy and dwarf in common name useage with other species) .You are hard pressed to find a rock in henrylawsoni country - flat ,grey, short grass, soil cracks a mile deep - very unnatractive land . It's generally very dry.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 13, 2012)

Geckodan is absolutely correct.
They inhabit dry, sparsely vegetated blacksoil plains.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 14, 2012)

i have a pair in with a central netted dragon. Their basking temp is around 40 degrees, they're on normal play sand, with a UV globe as well. They have a full water bowl at all times large enough for them to submerge in, which I find they do quite alot. I also mist them a couple of times a week with a spray water bottle - it's not essential but I feel it is beneficial.


----------



## leamos (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's another pic of black soils plain country


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 14, 2012)

leamos said:


> Here's another pic of black soils plain country
> 
> View attachment 262374



looks more brown than black


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 14, 2012)

P. henrylawsoni habitat.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 14, 2012)

I am happy there is a thread about the little lawsoni's. I think they are such a great dragon


----------



## damian83 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry only going from inform I found, mr wells was full of information though, if I can find his number I should try to find more inform about them, I'd love to get some too but only limited to what the wife will let me keep numbers wise lol


----------



## rankins (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a water bowl in mine but what would it be like in the wild? like a stream, river, pond ? im thinking about building a water bowl with a little water fall just to kepp the water fresh and abit of movement but this would increase the humidity so what kinda humidity would they naturally have? im also thinking of doing a cracked soil look and might plant some live grass inspiration from this 
Natural Hoggie Viv Build - Reptile Forums


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 16, 2012)

In the wild most of the time they would only have humidity if they went down a soil crack, very little in the air. 



> You are hard pressed to find a rock in henrylawsoni country


But I bet you'd still manage to find a rock before a Collet's? 



> Sorry only going from inform I found, mr wells was full of information though, if I can find his number I should try to find more inform about them, I'd love to get some too but only limited to what the wife will let me keep numbers wise lol



Oh I'm sure he would. W&W are definitely full of information. :/


----------

